# Diuretic - Bumetanide - bumex



## tmil3 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey guys, first post but ive been around for awile.

  I posted this on another board but looking for some more insight.

I have the option of using bumex for my next show, It is very similar to Lasix but more concentrated.

  We have all heard the loop diuretics stories causing health issues, but has anyone used bumex or Lasix with success?


  Thanks in advance.

  Here is more rx info on bumex  http://www.drugs.com/pro/bumex.html


----------



## Amozoc (Sep 22, 2014)

Now i am in Mexico and i bought 2 boxes of Lasix 40 mg for 20 dlls each one i got good deal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using VPN Shield


----------

